# Uber Eats driver whose car was stolen says insurance won’t help



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

https://www.fox13memphis.com/news/l...nce-wont-cover-it/S4ZDLFFN6VCG3M6WO3FMDUYT3M/
*MEMPHIS, Tenn. - *In less than two weeks, two different Uber Eats drivers were carjacked in Memphis. In both cases, crooks got away with the victim's cars, leaving them without a way to make money.
One of those men learned his loss came at a greater cost than he thought.
_*Related: Uber eats driver carjacked making delivery in Memphis, police say*_
Content Continues Below
​Timothy Davis was grateful no one was hurt after a man stole his new car during an Uber Eats delivery at the Melrose Apartments.
"You can get material things back but you can't get lives back," Davis told FOX13 last week.
When FOX13 first talked to Davis he said he had car insurance and felt good about getting back to work soon.
Instead, he said getting those material things back is going to be a challenge.
"To know that there's someone out there that you know took your vehicle and knowing that your insurance company is not going to cover any of that, its kind of a blow because you know that in the end, they're still expecting you to make monthly payments on a vehicle you don't have," Davis said.
Under Tennessee law, rideshare drivers must maintain primary auto liability insurance, but the law doesn't explicitly mention insurance requirements for food delivery services like Uber Eats or Door Dash.
"Because I'm not you know transporting any passengers, I'm just taking people meals so I didn't understand the whole purpose of having commercial insurance for all that because to me that's no different from one of my friends calling saying hey I'll pay you $5 if you stop by pizza hut or whatever the case may be."
_*Related: Uber Eats driver says his car was stolen while out on a delivery*_
Insurance agents said before you join a rideshare or food delivery service, talk with your insurance company to make sure you have the right coverage.
"Don't make assumptions that you do. But know what you have and why you have it and there in lies another deal, why you have what you have and is it providing you the protection that you want," said State Farm Insurance Agent, Pam Burch.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Duh...


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

That hurts...

Ouch.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

I thought the “new car” part was simply precious. Let me use my new car to deliver Uber Eats.......

And then you wonder......you can’t fix stupid.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

KevinH said:


> https://www.fox13memphis.com/news/l...nce-wont-cover-it/S4ZDLFFN6VCG3M6WO3FMDUYT3M/
> *MEMPHIS, Tenn. - *In less than two weeks, two different Uber Eats drivers were carjacked in Memphis. In both cases, crooks got away with the victim's cars, leaving them without a way to make money.
> One of those men learned his loss came at a greater cost than he thought.
> _*Related: Uber eats driver carjacked making delivery in Memphis, police say*_
> ...


OR, here's another thought....

Don't tell the news or the po po you were delivering food. The Happy Meal won't tell on you. Pizza and burgers are widely known to keep a secret.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Seamus said:


> OR, here's another thought....
> 
> Don't tell the news or the po po you were delivering food. The Happy Meal won't tell on you. Pizza and burgers are widely known to keep a secret.


what if your insurance company makes it a policy to queury the times of all accidents z/whatever against the Uber/lyft databases for driver login info as an easy 5 minute step to avoid gettin hit with thousands of 10s of thousands in payouts.

Memo, 
unicorn insurance company of North Korea.

To All company auto insurance agents.

effective immediately step number 2 of any claim investigation is to inquire with Uber and lyft with any login times for the license plate of the vehicle for the period of 12 hours before and after the claimed time of the incident:

If they were logged in during the time of the incident we will not provide insurance coverage of any kind in accordance with state law.

If Using this method, it still qualifies you for all of the following.

$50 collisions/comp claim denial bonus.
$100 liability claim denial bonus.

I mean come on, if asking Uber for login times on plate duh6859 could save you $84,000 why wouldn't you?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> what if your insurance company makes it a policy to queury the times of all accidents z/whatever against the Uber/lyft databases for driver login info as an easy 5 minute step to avoid gettin hit with thousands of 10s of thousands in payouts.
> 
> Memo,
> unicorn insurance company of North Korea.
> ...


For doing Uber X or Lyft, I agree easy to get caught.

Food delivery? No. Most deliveries aren't even UE anymore as they have fallen way behind their competition. When you take rideshare and pax out of the equation likelihood is slim.

There are 10s of thousands of accidents everyday. It is pretty farfetched to think on every accident an insurance company is going to query DD/GH/PM/Flex/Instacart/ etc.etc.etc.etc.. to see if anyone involved in the accident was doing any app gig. Unfortunately, It's easy with rideshare and pax involved.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Once the thief takes control of your car then the car is no longer being used for delivery so it should be covered by his personal insurance.

I would be suing his own insurance if it were me and I would win.

I really don't think the insurance company is going to try to argue to the judge that the thief is doing delivery.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Insurance companies will always try to find a reason to avoid paying on a claim. Self-insurance combined with carefulness is the way to go in my opinion. My car is "self-insured" by my backup car and the fact I have enough cash in the bank to buy a replacement car.



> *He said he only left his car running for a few minutes to finish the delivery.
> "As soon as I saying enjoy the rest of your night, I see a car backing out and of course because my car is a common car it took a second to even realize it was my car!"
> Davis said he chased the thief around the parking lot before the man got away with his new car and everything in it, including his credit card, cell phone and driver's license.*


I never leave the keys in my car while I'm doing a delivery. Engine is off and keys are in my pocket pretty much any time I step out of my car. I usually also LOCK the door when I get out of my car.

If it were me, most likely the thief would not have been interested at all because he would not have been attracted by the sound of an idling car!

What I don't get is that while I'm waiting for a pax at a 7-11, it is VERY common to see people drive up, leave the engine running and the window rolled down and walk into the store. Seems like a wise car thief would just wait around at convenience stores. I think a lot of it comes down to ignorance.

I've also stopped at convenience stores and 1 goes in and another pax stays and they ask why I turned the engine off. I tell them to save gas, and they think somehow running the engine on idle for minutes is better for gas use than turning the engine over. A lot of people don't realize it only uses about 10 seconds worth of gas to start an engine.


----------

